# Pitbulls With Longer Hair Than Normal...



## MIKE LAWRYTHE BILLIONAIRE

I Have A Female Pit Bull (sorry No Pics) And She Seems To Have Longer Hair Than Normal Pitbulls I Have Seen.only The Hair On The Ridge Of Her Back And Around Her Neck Is About 1/2 An Inch Long.

Does This Happen Sometimes And Does Anyone Else Have Pictures Of Pits With Longer Than Normal Hair?

Thanks


----------



## cane76

This little dogs hair on its back is slightly longer and a darker color,other that that she is a typical apbt,im not sure if shes mixed but she is suspect due to the hair length,jmo.............................................................................


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

Having longer hair would be considered a fault as per the standard.

It also could possibly be the sign of a mix breed.


----------



## hell no they wont go

i havent came across a purebred with longer fur then normal but i have seen some pits with thicker fur not sure if they were purbred or not but i neever really looked into fur to tell if its a mix. it could be a mix but it may not be a mix.


----------



## reddoggy

You know, one of my girls are like that. She has abnormal hair length, probably 3/4 inch long in some spots. My other two pits have eyebrow length coat, so I've always questioned her blood. I try not to dwell on it though. You got what God gave you I guess. There is a test that was recently developed that can determine what breed mix you have, can't do it for cats yet.


----------



## hell no they wont go

reddoggy said:


> You know, one of my girls are like that. She has abnormal hair length, probably 3/4 inch long in some spots. My other two pits have eyebrow length coat, so I've always questioned her blood. I try not to dwell on it though. You got what God gave you I guess. There is a test that was recently developed that can determine what breed mix you have, can't do it for cats yet.


good way to look at it.

i have had my share of rescue pits and mixes and they were just as great as any other pit i have owned!


----------



## MIKE LAWRYTHE BILLIONAIRE

reddoggy said:


> You know, one of my girls are like that. She has abnormal hair length, probably 3/4 inch long in some spots. My other two pits have eyebrow length coat, so I've always questioned her blood. I try not to dwell on it though. You got what God gave you I guess. There is a test that was recently developed that can determine what breed mix you have, can't do it for cats yet.


THANKS EVERYONE FOR RESPONDING.

WHAT IS THE NAME OF THE TEST?


----------



## cane76

MIKE LAWRYTHE BILLIONAIRE said:


> THANKS EVERYONE FOR RESPONDING.
> 
> WHAT IS THE NAME OF THE TEST?


The tests a joke and not accurate,stay away from it,by the way billionare,please to meet you,i am the poor broke individual dog enthusiest,only 150$ per advice my man.........
I except via,master card and american express.....


----------



## American_Pit13

cane76 said:


> The tests a joke and not accurate,stay away from it,by the way billionare,please to meet you,i am the poor broke individual dog enthusiest,only 150$ per advice my man.........
> I except via,master card and american express.....


Hes serious I'd pay the man


----------



## cane76

oNE THING TO CONSIDER is the strain youve aquired,many of the larger strains of redogs bnose xxl dogs,will have slightly longer hair,but thats a differntn storyall toghethr,whats your pups blood line if you dont mind me askin?


----------



## CaSk

cane76 said:


> The tests a joke and not accurate,stay away from it,by the way billionare,please to meet you,i am the poor broke individual dog enthusiest,only 150$ per advice my man.........
> I except via,master card and american express.....


:clap: when i saw his username i came into this thread to say something smart like that haha.

AT LEAST DONATE TO THE WEBSITE haha


----------



## MIKE LAWRYTHE BILLIONAIRE

cane76 said:


> oNE THING TO CONSIDER is the strain youve aquired,many of the larger strains of redogs bnose xxl dogs,will have slightly longer hair,but thats a differntn storyall toghethr,whats your pups blood line if you dont mind me askin?


I DON'T KNOW THE BLOODLINE BECAUSE I DON'T HAVE PAPERS ON HER.

OH, I MADE THE NAME "MIKE LAWRYTHE BILLIONAIRE" IN GOOD FAITH THAT I WOULD AQUIRE SOME MONEY MYSELF


----------

